# No U.S. Carriers at Sea!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No US carrier at sea leaves gap in Middle East | Fox News

The U.S. projects its strength throughout the world through its carrier groups. There's always a carrier group somewhere near any area where trouble could start. Not right now, though. At a time when Obama is irritating so many...

Thankfully, the boomers are out there. I assume they are.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

troubling to say the least


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Denton said:


> No US carrier at sea leaves gap in Middle East | Fox News
> 
> The U.S. projects its strength throughout the world through its carrier groups. There's always a carrier group somewhere near any area where trouble could start. Not right now, though. At a time when Obama is irritating so many...
> 
> Thankfully, the boomers are out there. I assume they are.


I am not one that thinks the US always needs to be the policeman of the world. However I do not think you need to worry .

What capability do we need in the area - more than one way to get a mission done- we have aircraft from land bases in the area. The fleet that remains has attack helicopters and do you know where are the Italian carriers and the French carrier. I do not know but would not be surprised that they are near by and would provide air cover should the fleet be attacked.

I know Italian and other NATO allied planes have flown into combat off of US carriers in the past.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Box of frogs said:


> troubling to say the least


Especially if they are all lined up at the docks in Norfolk.
Several years ago the local Congressmen tried to get the Navy to bring at LEAST one carrier to Jacksonville so the fleet would not be all in one place. It was shot down by Obama's lackeys in the Pentagon.
Evidently nothing was learned on Dec 7, 1941.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Perhaps we are being setup for a strike, O'thugger's real legacy?

A half breed Vidcun Quisling????

There are 14 SSBM's in commission, there was a lot of bitching that six were taken off patrol and put up in 2015 at Norfolk.

The primary bitch was all six were docked side by side, 12/7/41???

I have been to Portsmouth and Groton at least a hundred times, only a few times did I ever see one tied up,

other than the Nautilus.

Those boats were ordered to stand down by O'thigger, same here???

In port all they are is a juicy target unable to defend themselves.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Obamazz is going out with a bang , he is doing everything to make it hard for Trump.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RPD, 

I was typing while you posted.

It would really worry me if the carriers and the missile boats were all together there, god what a target.

I don't trust that bastard.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That's what disturbs me. 
A U.S. carrier group is some serious power. None are at sea? Now, you tell me half the SSBMs are docked. 
It seems to me this is more than just a strategic error.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SOCOM, I'm not a Navy guy, but aren't SSBM ballistic missile submarines? AKA "Boomers"?
There are only two ports for these, Bremerton, Washington, and Kings Bay, Georgia.
Our place is about 50 air miles from Kings Bay. 
The base is a big employer in the region and is in the news a lot. 
Kings Bay Periscope


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

must be a date back in the 1930s since "all" the carriers in the US Navy were ported at the same time - probably 2-3 carriers back then .... what caused this more than anything has been the cut in military funds and it's constant deployment - the other branches aren't in any better shape ....

no Obammy nefarious plot - he'd go after the navy personnel and not the hardware - put a bootlicker captain in command and a CIA black ops team on board for enforcement - kill anyone that got in his way ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> SOCOM, I'm not a Navy guy, but aren't SSBM ballistic missile submarines? AKA "Boomers"?
> There are only two ports for these, Bremerton, Washington, and Kings Bay, Georgia.
> Our place is about 50 air miles from Kings Bay.
> The base is a big employer in the region and is in the news a lot.
> Kings Bay Periscope


I am not navy either.

Yes those are missile boats.

Bremerton is huge and is where much of the decommissioned ships are stored.

I know nothing of Kings Bay.

Those two bases I use to go to had attack subs such as the LA class.

At Groton they built boats.

I know it was policy when I was around the bases, not to have more than two docked at any time, unless an emergency.

That policy was a direct result of Pearl Harbor, now it has changed???

If I knew how to type I would post more, this takes forever.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

While our big decks are not presently deployed we do have Amphibious assault ships (Wasp class LHDs among others) that have a great deal of firepower that can be brought to bear. They usually have a squadron of AV-8 Harriers on board as well as several assault helicopters. I agree that there is nothing so intimidating as a Nimitz class carrier battle group of your coast, especially when it is interested in changing your policy.

They will also be implementing the F35B in the coming year as well.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There are only two home ports for the ballistic missile subs.
Bremerton is the west coast port, Kings Bay the east coast port.
Attack subs are ported in many places, including Pearl Harbor.
Naval Station Mayport in Jacksonville is home to frigates, Marine amphibious ships, and the new Litoral Combat Ships, among other vessels. 
We lost the carrier JFK when it was decommisioned, and now have no aircraft carriers.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The JFK was a politically correct ship, conventional power instead of nuclear.

Now, I wonder what state did not vote for O'thugger?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Having read through this and given it some thought I find this information disturbing. When added to other things that have happened since barry's election I am concerned. 

The budget for our military has been dramatically cut.

Top brass officials have been forced out.

Our military is stretched real thin across the planet.

We have sent enough stuff to Europe to run a war recently. But we have most of our Navy in the yards. From what I understand, they are also clustered together.

When added to what has occurred with the federal build up in the past 8 years, I find this is very disturbing.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Especially if they are all lined up at the docks in Norfolk.
> Several years ago the local Congressmen tried to get the Navy to bring at LEAST one carrier to Jacksonville so the fleet would not be all in one place. It was shot down by Obama's lackeys in the Pentagon.
> Evidently nothing was learned on Dec 7, 1941.


Thats pretty obvious but I have also said that with the way we base our airwings for at least the last 2 decades!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Obummer is setting us up for something,getting a bad vibe here.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Half of the SSBM fleet is always in port, to my understanding. Gold Crew, Blue Crew. That's SOP. Not that it matters. The Trident 2 range is 7500 miles. They can hit Moscow from the dock at Norfolk, VA. They don't have to be at sea.

The carriers, though, that's troubling.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Half of the SSBM fleet is always in port, to my understanding. Gold Crew, Blue Crew. That's SOP. Not that it matters. The Trident 2 range is 7500 miles. They can hit Moscow from the dock at Norfolk, VA. They don't have to be at sea.
> 
> The carriers, though, that's troubling.


And thats cool...as long as an enemy doesnt strike first like the Japanese did! Deployment serves many purposes, the first is projection of Sea Power, the second is to ensure we dont make the mistalke we made in Peal Harbor and have all our eggs in one basket so that one attack can decimate us again. Our military learned from History but apparently our government hasnt...


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Keep your powder dry, we are as vulnerable as we were in 1941. I think it's by design....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

rstanek said:


> Keep your powder dry, we are as vulnerable as we were in 1941. I think it's by design....


This statement is true in so many ways.
The biggest way is Obama has drawn down the military man power levels to a point LOWER than we were at the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor.
The mainstream media doesn't tell the sheep this.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Putting all your best eggs in one basket is not the wisest strategic thinking. It is like wanting to recreate Pearl Harbor on a more massive scale. Having watched this administration for nearly eight years, something shady deal is going down. Lack of funding available is only a cover.


----------

